
How to Edit the Hosts File on Mac - sayham28
http://www.virtualspecies.com/2017/10/how-to-edit-hosts-file-on-mac.html
======
FabHK
I use Gas Mask to manage my hosts file (on macOS High Sierra). It lets me
easily merge custom domains I want to block, and lists hosted online.

[https://github.com/2ndalpha/gasmask](https://github.com/2ndalpha/gasmask)

[http://geekussion.com/mac-os-x/gas-mask-mac-80/](http://geekussion.com/mac-
os-x/gas-mask-mac-80/)

